# Nature's Variety



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone here feed it.. either the kibbles or the raw? I've been feeding it for a couple of months now.. just wondering what opinions of it are.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I've fed both the kibble and the raw medallions. 
I started them on the kibble then transitioned them to the medallions only. The chi's liked both the kibble and the medallions. I stopped feeding NV because of their recall. Salmonella in their raw chicken medallions. That was a while ago though. 

Now I feed a prey model diet. Along with Ziwipeak, Stella & Chewy's, and grinds from Hare Today.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I ditto everything Lisa said. Me too.


----------

